# SC pier and surf



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I gotta say that I'm really impressed with the amount of people and the quality of the posts we're getting on the SC site now. When I started posting here there were only a handful of people hanging around. I'm amazed with how much we've grown and impressed with the quality of people I have met and fished with since I've come here.
Over the years..fishermen come and go and I haven't been able to find anyone as enthusiastic as me to pal around with. since I've posted here, I have made some great friends who share my love of fishing and i would like to toast Sandflea :beer: for making this site possible

why didn't I think of this 10 yrs ago?
cause i was too busy fishin' 

Thanks y'all for making this work
I'm totally stoked about the next 4 months....IT'S FISHIN' SEASON!!!!

lets go get 'em!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Whoops, wrond thread...

:redface:


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

here here skink. and ditto on that toast to sandflea. :beer:
this definitely is a great site and im glad i stumbled across it a couple of months ago. i believe, skink, that it was one of your posts that google linked me to when i typed "fishing report garden city" in the search bar.  a lot of good info and fun times on this forum. thanks to all who make it possible.


----------



## gcfisherman (Oct 21, 2008)

I also enjoy reading all the post. I love fishing in the Garden City area and can't wait to get back down there in October. Had a good trip in August!


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah I gotta thank skink for introducing me to this site its really been helpful when letting me know when the bite is on and to provide some accurate fishing reports without and bais and yes i hope this site continues to grow in leaps in bounds its moving really fast already!


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

This forum brings me closer to the area I love when I am unable to be there. I'm so glad I found it...


SCSJ


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

SCSpanishJigger said:


> This forum brings me closer to the area I love when I am unable to be there.


Couldn't have said it better my self.


----------



## aumark (Aug 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by SCSpanishJigger 
This forum brings me closer to the area I love when I am unable to be there.

I have to agree the posts put you there it's great to here and see whats going on.......be there on the 19th hope the fishing holds.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Can we have a big HAR-RUMPH for the Govnor.
excellent site and a bunch of good people, best i can tell. 
we toast to all that make this possible from Tennessee tonight and i pledge that i will pay up soon and quit being a deadbeat. salute:beer:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

What you guys said.

Thanks to flea and all the mods for the work they do.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep things have picked up over 6 months ago, good or bad fishing. You know you have good company with that much Tennessee orange too. GO VOLS!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> . . . . You know you have good company with that much Tennessee orange too. GO VOLS!


Lawdy, Lawdy, Lawdy, Preach on my South Carolina brother!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

we should all bombard Sandflea with im's 

crash the server with thanx messages


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

found the site almost a year ago and had nothing but good people with decent advice since. It's grown into a great community.

Skink; where do you hang your hat during the day? I'm down for close to 10 days the last of October and first of November and will be looking you up.


----------



## Knaroz (Apr 8, 2009)

The Skink said:


> I gotta say that I'm really impressed with the amount of people and the quality of the posts we're getting on the SC site now. When I started posting here there were only a handful of people hanging around. I'm amazed with how much we've grown and impressed with the quality of people I have met and fished with since I've come here.
> Over the years..fishermen come and go and I haven't been able to find anyone as enthusiastic as me to pal around with. since I've posted here, I have made some great friends who share my love of fishing and i would like to toast Sandflea :beer: for making this site possible
> 
> why didn't I think of this 10 yrs ago?
> ...


LOL I still remember when you made your first posts....it was an UGLY gray time for the forum :lol but you backed up your words with pics and everyone was happy and even though I am new and mostly a lurker I feel that you really have brought a good thing to this forum


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

This is the only forum I check before and during my yearly trips to Cherry Grove. I love it. I may have to come by this year and say hi Skink!


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*football*

dang those californians beat your vols and my buckeyes. darn


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well the more and more I read about Southern fishin just makes want to get down there that much more and experience it. Just have to get the time to do it.


----------

